# Performance and explanation of Paco de Lucia’s buleria



## rubendiaz (Jun 23, 2009)

Dear friends:

My name is Ruben Diaz, I'm a flamenco guitar player and Professor at the Royal Conservatory of Toronto. I have been engaged studying Paco de Lucia's works for a long time under his guidance and I want to share this with you and I hope you like it.

"El Chorruelo" bulerias by Paco de Lucia Track 7 from "Luzia" Album 

Falsetas 1 to 3

http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo11.html


Falsetas 4 to 6

http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo12.html

Falseta 7

http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo13.html

Falseta 8

http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo14.html

Falseta 9

http://www.rdiaz.org/rdvideo15.html

I hope you enjoy them this and through this falsetas. I would like you to upload your videos of you playing these falsetas to see how you play them and if it is useful for you.

If you have any doubt about how to play these falsetas, please feel free to ask. 

Best regrads
Ruben Diaz
Flamenco Guitar


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Ruben

I LOVE this music and had the opportunity to see Paco de Lucia at the Montreal Jazz Festival in '92. What a fantastic player!! I also enjoy Carlos Montoya and Paco Pena. I think if I went to Spain, I might not make it back. I'm really a jazz, blues and country/rockabilly player. I've always messed around with Flamenco/Mariachi themes, but have never really sat down and tried to get some of the REAL basics/fundamentals down. Your videos are a generous and exciting offering. Thank you. This was done about 6 years ago and I never really continued trying to learn more. It might just be time

http://www.soundclick.com/bands/page_songInfo.cfm?bandID=917786&songID=7364742

Shawn :smile:


----------

